# Runt of the goat litter, was rescued from dying! But I am not really sure of what I am doing...



## Natalia Richards (Sep 29, 2020)

Hi everyone. Thank you ahead of time for your help and suggestions and solutions.

Basically, my Glenda, ND doe, gave birth to two kids. One of them completely healthy and was doing well. I am usually present for these deliveries, but I was away on a trip this time. Gloria was not due for another week but mother nature decided otherwise.The second one, a doe, I found on the ground in the sun, dehydrated, almost unconscious, and listless two days later when I arrived. That was June 10. We immediately called the vet and tried to hydrate the kid, and lower her body temperature with a cold wet towel. Anyway, it worked. The doctor checked her and gave her several things and told me what to do.

At the beginning, she had to be fed with a syringe, since she was not suckling. A lot of Pedialyte for kids and milk from the mom. She was drinking only half an ounce. As days went by, she started to drink more of the milk, moving around slowly and getting more attentive to surroundings and sounds. By today she is drinking from a baby bottle, around two to three ounces of replacement milk mixed with the mom's and being more active to the point I had to put her in a playpen to contain her and she be safe.

Yes, I know it seems like I am doing everything right, regular feedings day and night, milk, etc. But I am having some questions to observations that maybe someone out there with more experience might be able to help me. I've named her Sweetpea. She is really adorable and I am committed to saving her.

Questions:
1. Since I started giving her the replacement milk mixed with the mother’s milk, she is peeing but I haven't seen any of that creamy yellow poop for 24 hours. (More or less.) Can the replacer milk be constipating her? And if so, what can I give her to help her? Mineral oil? Olive oil?
2. About that creamy yellow poop...for how long will she be passing it? Should it be changing color or consistency?
3. I have almost a full bag of colostrum, that was never finished. When we found her sick,
the farm hand was not sure whether she had drunk any of the mother's colostrum so we bought some and then the doctor told me that colostrum was only absorbed during the first 24 hours. So, I have it and wondering if I can still use it so it is not wasted? (It seems that she was able to get at least a little of the colostrum since there are signs of continuous improvement.)
4. Will it hurt her if I give her probiotics? I have some I bought for my birds that is a powder mixed in water. If not that one, what can I give her to improve the flora in her tummies? Yes, I know she is a ruminant. I’ll include pictures of the bottle.
5. What else should I do to help her get better? What should I look for in her development? I compare her size to the siblings and she is still so small.
6. Can I put in her playpen, some of the goats feed and sweet feed to see if she will nibble at it? She is nibbling a lot and I know the kids usually start trying the mother’s food from very early age. If not now when?
7. She was only drinking at the beggining 1/2 ounce of milk. Now, one week later she is fluctuating between 2 and 4 ounces. Mostly 3 ounces is the norm during the day. I am allowing 4 hours between feedings. How often should I feed her? How much should I expect her to be drinking? And when can I stop doing the middle of the night feeding? That is the hardest one. 

Thank you for all your help ahead of time. She is a sweetie and I really do not want to loose her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Stop using the replacer. It can be a major problem. Just use mom's milk or mix with whole milk from the store. Put a pinch of baking soda in the first bottle of the day. Probiotics are fine to give. The amount sounds fine to me but I bottle feed differently than many on here so mostly keep my bottle feeding style to myself. If you haven't opened the colostrum, take it back. If you have, you could put it in a freezer container and keep it in the freezer. Don't use it on this kid.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi Natalie. Yay that you found sweetpea. Firstly replacer is a no no. If you want to help her and not wanting to keep milking mom you can slowly give her whole cows milk. But if you are getting milk from mom then you can try letting her drink off mom as well.
Sticky milk poo lasts about a week but should change to berries as she e periments with other things. 
But I am hoping others will help


----------



## Natalia Richards (Sep 29, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> Stop using the replacer. It can be a major problem. Just use mom's milk or mix with whole milk from the store. Put a pinch of baking soda in the first bottle of the day. Probiotics are fine to give. The amount sounds fine to me but I bottle feed differently than many on here so mostly keep my bottle feeding style to myself. If you haven't opened the colostrum, take it back. If you have, you could put it in a freezer container and keep it in the freezer. Don't use it on this kid.


Thank you for your help. I am able to get about a cup of milk from the mom daily, (she is feeding Sweetpea's brother,) that I am mixing with the replacer. 50/50. 
I did find in the web a recipe of cows milk, buttermilk and evaporated milk, mixed together. Can I use that recipe and mixs it with the mom's milk also 50/50? I can also start her slowly on the cows milk, increasing the percentage every time. I just don't want to mess up her natural flora in her tummies. Thank you so much!


----------



## Natalia Richards (Sep 29, 2020)

Tanya said:


> Hi Natalie. Yay that you found sweetpea. Firstly replacer is a no no. If you want to help her and not wanting to keep milking mom you can slowly give her whole cows milk. But if you are getting milk from mom then you can try letting her drink off mom as well.
> Sticky milk poo lasts about a week but should change to berries as she e periments with other things.
> But I am hoping others will help


Thank you for your help also. I am happy too that I was able to save her from sure death. I will switch to cows milk recipe I described above to avoid trouble with the milk replacer. Her feces is actually changing in texture and color so I am relieved. 
Can I add to her enclosed area the feed that the does outside are eating for Sweetpea to nibble at it? It should not hurt her? Right? Is it to early? Yes, I look forward to more information from other owners. Thank you again.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

You can add a handfull to a bowl so that she can start playing with it. Weigh her every day so that you know she is gaining. Also her body temp must be between 101.5 and 103.5. She must never be cold when you feed her. Her bottles should be aboout 101 ish. Never microwave heat either... 😁. There are allot of very clever goat people on here.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't do that recipe. It is very rich. Honestly, just adding whole milk from the store to mom's milk is all you need.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree with the whole milk. I like to heat my bottles in a mug of hot water. I test the bottle of milk on my wrist to make sure it's warm, but not hot. I'm not sure on the colostrum. Since she's over a week old already, it may be a bit rich for her but it is also chock full of such good nutrients, maybe adding a bit to her regular feeding would help give her a "boost." Since you don't know how much colostrum, if any, she got you'll have to watch her and protect her immune system closely.

I wouldn't give her that probios for birds, just to be safe. I would buy a goat probios powder, and you can add a pinch to her milk if you think she needs it. As for the grains, it's not a bad idea to give her a playdate with the other kids so she can watch them nibble. You can also pretend to nibble grain from a bowl and see if she catches on.

When I had my rejected runt last year, I gave him playdates outside and gradually increased his time outside when I felt his body and immune system could handle it. At one week old, I usually let my bottle-baby kiddos go overnight without feeding. As long as she's acting healthy otherwise, she should be able to handle that just fine 

Bottle feeding schedules and amounts is a toughie. Everyone has a different formula they go by. I tend to go by how the baby is feeling, acting, and pooping. 10 to 12% of their body weight per day is something I see recommended often. If their tummies feel gently rounded and full, but not tight and packed, that's what I'm going for. I'm cautious not to make tiny kids sick by over-feeding. If baby has the runs, that's a sign they may be getting too much.


----------



## Natalia Richards (Sep 29, 2020)

Hi! Ok. So I started Sweetpea today on goats milk and regular whole milk mixed 50/50. No more replacer. Since this morning. Before, she was getting the replacer mixed with whatever goats milk I could get from her mom but mom was not giving enough milk. So we bought some goats milk at the supermarket. 
And she loves it. 50/50 The problem now is she is not pooping enough! Just once a day and the last 24 she hasn’t yet! 
So what is the problem now? I have olive oil and canola oil. Should I give her some to help move things along? She doesn’t seem bloated or listless or uncomfortable. She is always hungry. I also have prunes. Should I boil some and mix with her milk. Help. Thank you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How much are you feeding? Soapy water enemas.


----------



## Natalia Richards (Sep 29, 2020)

She is drinking around 3 ounces only each feeding.


----------



## Natalia Richards (Sep 29, 2020)

About 4 feedings during the day and 1 at night!


----------



## Natalia Richards (Sep 29, 2020)

How do I do an enema? How much water? She is tiny.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Use a syringe. Start with 3 cc. Without the needle of course.


----------



## Natalia Richards (Sep 29, 2020)

Ok. Got it! Thank you.


----------



## Natalia Richards (Sep 29, 2020)

I think the new combination of whole milk and goat milk is working. She seems to be more hungry and drinking more and also passing that "precious" poop!  Thank you all. Natalia


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Please put some pictures up. I am so glad everything is working out well. Keep it up. Just dont over feed. @happybleats what is the weight recipe for her?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Weigh baby and multiply that number by 16 to get weight is oz. Then multiply weight in oz by 10% to see how much per day baby needs..then divide into 3-4 feedings. Always feel tummy for a flat firm belly, not too poochy and not sunken in. Adjust amount as needed. Smaller or sickly babies may need less milk more often. Divide daily amount into 6 feedings.
Put a small pinch of baking soda in first bottle of the day and add a bit of probiotics in last bottle of the day.


----------



## Natalia Richards (Sep 29, 2020)

I am trying to put pictures up! But, having problems. I’ll try again later. 

Sweetpea update. Vet was here. Checked her. Noticed a slight high fever so gave her antibiotics. 
It turns out, Sweetpea is slightly blind. 
It could have been from lack of colostrum at birth that she got an infection. So she sent her eye drops. 
(Please remember I was visiting my son after a year and a half of Covid no travels so I wasn’t here. The farm hand never checked or noticed anything. He should have!) The vet did give her a good prognosis! No bloat, just constipated and I am already working on that. Probably the milk replacer I was using at first when her mother wasn’t producing enough milk for both babies! You should see the brother twice her size! I’ll try to post pictures. Thank you everyone. ️


----------



## Natalia Richards (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Natalia Richards (Sep 29, 2020)

This picture when first rescued that I had to feed her with a syringe. Barely drinking anything.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

What a cutie! Your taking great care of him. Praying that he does well and his sight returns!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Wonderful. She is such a sweety


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Natalia Richards (Sep 29, 2020)

Good Morning everyone! Update on Sweetpea!!! 

She is still improving. More active. And whenever she hears my voice her tail wiggles! and she thinks is time for her milk even if she just had her bottle half an hour before. 

So, still being a newbies with bottle feeding baby goats, I still have a couple of questions. 

1. How much poop should a two week old make in one day? Or how often should the kid have a bowel movement in 24 hours? 

She did some poop, barely a teaspoon, last night, but I think it’s not enough after almost two days of no poop and before that only pooping once a day. Especially from the amount of milk she is drinking. Your opinion?

2. I’ve split the 24 hours of a day in five feeding, the last one being at two. 
And she is now already drinking 4 ounces. But, like I said above, she seems to be hungry all the time. Even after a feeding. 
Should I stick to the schedule? Of approximately 4 hours between feedings? To allow tummies to be empty. Or cave in and feed her every time she cries? 
Thank you again! 

Thank you.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Did the vet give antibiotic drops for the eyes? No inverted eyelashes?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

They will all act like they are starving- go by feel of the stomach and weight. It takes about 3-4 hrs to digest the milk, so don't feed any more often than that.

As she gains weight and grows, you will need to give more milk and go longer between feedings. Sounds like you are doing a great job!


----------



## Natalia Richards (Sep 29, 2020)

Goats Rock said:


> Did the vet give antibiotic drops for the eyes? No inverted eyelashes?


Yes. She did. And no inverted eyelashes. It’s both eyes. And, I think,I am hoping I am right, the cloudiness is subsiding.


----------



## Natalia Richards (Sep 29, 2020)

Goats Rock said:


> They will all act like they are starving- go by feel of the stomach and weight. It takes about 3-4 hrs to digest the milk, so don't feed any more often than that.
> 
> As she gains weight and grows, you will need to give more milk and go longer between feedings. Sounds like you are doing a great job!


Great! Thank you!!! She is now drinking up to 4 ounces!
So even if she asks for milk I should let her wait until 4 hours. At least to make sure the previous milk is digested. 

As she drinks more milk, I should allow more time between feedings!!! To make sure she has digested the milk! . Thank you all.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You definitely want to make sure milk is digested. Don't feed in between feedings.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Bottle goats will always make you think they are starving. Remember when they drink off mom they take small drinks all day. As she gets older you can give bigger amounts at larger time spaces in between. Also you can introduce a more solid food so she can experiment and by 12 weeks she should be fairly ready to be completely weaned off the bottle.
You are doing a good job.....
But us goat addicts need our fix... so please post more pictures...


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Out of curiosity I wonder if she was short on f thiamine too?

So how did she turn out?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is an older thread, but I too, would like to know.


----------

